# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  من قال لك : جزاك الله خيرا ، فقل له : وأنت جزاك الله خيرا أ أو كلمة نحوها مع الدليل

## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام ابن حبان رحمه الله في صحيحه :

7233 - أخبرنا عبد الله بن قطحبة حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الصَّبَّاحِ حَدَّثَنَا عَاصِمُ بْنُ سُوَيْدِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ جَارِيَةَ حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مالك قَالَ:
أَتَى أُسَيْدُ بْنُ حُضَيْرٍ الْأَشْهَلِيُّ النَّقِيبُ إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فَذَكَرَ لَهُ أَهْلَ بَيْتٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ فِيهِمْ حَاجَةٌ قَالَ: وَقَدْ كَانَ قَسَمَ طَعَامًا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
(تَرَكْتَنَا حَتَّى ذَهَبَ مَا فِي أَيْدِينَا فَإِذَا سَمِعْتَ بِشَيْءٍ قَدْ جَاءَنَا فَاذْكُرْ لِي أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ) قَالَ: فَجَاءَهُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ طَعَامٌ مِنْ خَيْبَرَ: شَعِيرٌ وَتَمْرٌ قَالَ: وجُلُّ أَهْلِ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ نِسْوَةٌ قَالَ: فَقَسَمَ فِي النَّاسِ وَقَسَمَ فِي الْأَنْصَارِ فَأَجْزَلَ وَقَسَمَ فِي أَهْلِ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ فَأَجْزَلَ فَقَالَ لَهُ أُسَيْدُ بْنُ حُضَيْرٍ يَشْكُرُ لَهُ: جَزَاكَ الله يَا نَبِيَّ الله عَنَّا أَطْيَبَ الجزاء ـ أو قال: خيراً ـ فقال صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
(وَأَنْتُمْ مَعْشَرَ الْأَنْصَارِ فَجَزَاكُمُ اللَّهُ أَطْيَبَ الْجَزَاءِ ـ أَوْ قَالَ: خَيْرًا ـ مَا عَلِمْتُكُم أعِفَّة صُبُرٌ وَسَتَرَوْنَ بَعْدِي أَثَرَةً فِي الْأَمْرِ وَالْعَيْشِ فَاصْبِرُوا حَتَّى تَلْقَوْنِي عَلَى الحوض)


[تعليق الشيخ الألباني]
صحيح ـ ((الصحيحة)) (3096)

..............................  .................... ..............................  ....

7235 - أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْمُثَنَّى حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ يَحْيَى زَحْمَوَيْهِ حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي زَائِدَةَ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ حُصَيْنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنْ مَحْمُودِ بْنِ لَبِيدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ شَفِيعٍ ـ وَكَانَ طَبِيبًا ـ قَالَ:
دَعَانِي أُسيد بْنُ حُضَيْرٍ فقَطَعْتُ لَهُ عِرْق النَّسا فَحَدَّثَنِي بِحَدِيثَيْنِ قَالَ: أَتَانِي أَهْلُ بَيْتَيْنِ مِنْ قَوْمِي: أَهْلُ بَيْتٍ مِنْ بَنِي ظَفَرٍ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتٍ مِنْ بَنِي مُعَاوِيَةَ فَقَالُوا: كَلِّم النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقْسِمُ لَنَا أَوْ يُعطينا فكَلَّمت النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: 
(نَعَمْ أَقْسِمُ لِأَهْلِ كُلِّ بَيْتٍ مِنْهُمْ شَطْرًا وَإِنْ عَادَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا عُدْنا عَلَيْهِمْ) قَالَ: قُلْتُ: جَزَاكَ الله خَيْرًا يَا رَسُولَ الله قَالَ:
(وَأَنْتُمْ فَجَزَاكُمُ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّكُمْ ـ مَا عَلِمْتُكُمْ ـ أَعِفَّةٌ صُبُرٌ)
وَسَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ:
(إِنَّكُمْ ستَلُقَوْنَ أَثَرَةً بَعْدِي) فَلَمَّا كَانَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَسَمَ حُلَلاً بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فَبَعَثَ إِلَيَّ مِنْهَا بحُلَّةِ فاستصغرتُها فأعطَيْتُها أَبِي فَبَيْنَا أَنَا أُصلي إِذْ مَرَّ بِي شَابٌّ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ عَلَيْهِ حُلَّةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ الحُلَلِ يَجُرُّها فَذَكَرْتُ قَوْلِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
(إِنَّكُمْ ستَلْقَوْنَ بَعْدِي أَثَرَةً) فَقُلْتُ: صَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ) فَانْطَلَقَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى عُمَرَ فَأَخْبَرَهُ فَجَاءَ وَأَنَا أُصَلِّي فَقَالَ: يَا أُسيد) فَلَمَّا قَضَيْتُ صَلَاتِي قَالَ: كَيْفَ قُلْتَ؟ فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ قَالَ: تِلْكَ حُلَّةٌ بَعَثْتُ بِهَا إِلَى فُلَانِ بْنِ فُلَانٍ ـ وَهُوَ بدريُّ أُحُديٌّ عَقَبِيٌّ ـ فَأَتَاهُ هَذَا الْفَتَى فَابْتَاعَهَا مِنْهُ فلَبِسَها أَفَظَنَنْتَ أَنْ يَكُونَ ذَلِكَ فِي زَمَانِي؟ قُلْتُ: قَدْ وَاللَّهِ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ظَنَنْتُ أَنَّ ذَاكَ لَا يكون في زمانك


[تعليق الشيخ الألباني]
ضعيف ـ والمرفوع منه صحيح ـ انظر الحديث (7233)

----------


## خالد الشافعي

فالأفضل أن ترد على من قال لك : جزاك الله خيرا ، بكلمة : وأنت جزاك الله خيرا ، أو وجزاكم ، أو وإياكم بالإفراد أو الجمع

----------


## خالد الشافعي

2- قلت : هذا قد رواه عن البراء بن عازب غير واحد غير زاذان، منهم : عدي بن ثابت، ومحمد بن عقبة، ومجاهد .
قال الحافظ أبو عبد اللّه محمد بن إسحاق بن منده في كتاب [ الروح والنفس ] : حدثنا محمد بن يعقوب بن يوسف، ثنا محمد بن إسحاق الصَّغَاني، ثنا أبو النضر هاشم بن قاسم، ثنا عيسى بن المسيَّب، عن عدي بن ثابت، عن البراء بن عازب، قال : خرجنا مع رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم فيجنازة رجل من الأنصار، فانتهينا إلى القبر ولما يلحد، فجلس وجلسنا حوله، كأن على أكتافنا فلق الصخر، وعلى رءوسنا الطير، فأزم قليلا ـ والإزمام : السكوت ـ فلما رفع رأسه قال : " إن المؤمن إذا كان في قُبُل من الآخرة ودُبُر من الدنيا وحضره ملك الموت، نزلت عليه ملائكة من السماء، معهم كفن من الجنة، وحَنُوط من الجنة، فيجلسون منه مدَّ بَصَره، وجاءه ملك الموت فجلس عند رأسه، ثم يقول : اخرجي أيتها النفس الطيبة، اخرجي إلى رحمة اللّه ورضوانه، فتَسِيل نفسه كما تقطر القَطْرَة من السِّقاء . فإذا خرجت نفسه صلى عليه كل ملك بين السماء والأرض إلا الثقلين، ثم يصعد به إلى السماء فتفتح له السماء ويشيعه مقربوها إلى السماء الثانية والثالثة والرابعة والخامسة والسادسة والسابعة إلى العرش، مقربو كل سماء . فإذا انتهى إلى العرش كتب كتابه في عليين، فيقول الرب عز وجل : ردوا عبدي إلى مضجعه، فإني وعدتهم أني منها خلقتهم، وفيها أعيدهم، ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى فيرد إلى مضجعه، فيأتيه مُنْكَر ونَكِير، يثيران الأرض بأنيابهما، ويَفْحَصَان [ أي : يحفران ] . الأرض بأشعارهما، فيجلسانه ثم يقال له : يا هذا من ربك ؟ فيقول : اللّه ربي، فيقولان : صدقت . ثم يقال له : ما دينك ؟ فيقول : الإسلام، فيقولان له : صدقت . ثم يقال له : من نبيك ؟ فيقول : محمد رسول الله، فيقولان : صدقت . ثم يفسح له في قبره مد بصره، ويأتيه رجل حسن لوجه، طيب الريح، فيقول له : جزاك الله خيرًا، فواللّه ـ ما علمت ـ إن كنت لسريعًا في طاعة اللّه، بطيئًا عن معصية اللّه، فيقول : وأنت، جزاك اللّه خيرًا، فمن أنت ؟ فقال : أنا عملك الصالح . ثم يفتح له باب إلى الجنة، فينظر إلى مقعده ومنزله منها حتى تقوم الساعة . وإن الكافر إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة وحضره ملك الموت، نزل عليه من السماء ملائكة معهم كفن من نار، وحنوط من نار " . قال : " فيجلسون منه مد بصره، وجاء ملك الموت فجلس عند رأسه، ثم قال : اخرجي أيتها النفس الخبيثة، اخرجي إلى غضب اللّه وسخطه، فتتفرق روحه في جسده، كراهة أن تخرج لما ترى وتعاين، فيستخرجها كما يستخرج السَّفُّود [ حديدة ذات شعب يشوى عليها اللحم ] . من الصوف المبلول، فإذا خرجت نفسه لعنه كل شيء بين السماء والأرض إلا الثقلين، ثم يصعد به إلى السماء الدنيا فتغلق دونه، فيقول الرب تبارك وتعالى : ردوا عبدي إلى مضجعه، فإني وعدتهم أني منها خلقتهم، وفيها أعيدهم، ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى، فترد روحه إلى مضجعه، فيأتيه منكر ونكير، يثيران الأرض بأنيابهما، ويفحصان الأرض بأشعارهما، أصواتهما كالرعد القاصف، وأبصارهما كالبرق الخاطف، فيجلسانه، ثم يقولان له : من ربك ؟ فيقول : لا أدري، فينادى من جانب القبر : لا دريت، فيضربانه بمرزبة من حديد، لو اجتمع عليها من بين الخافقين لم تقل . ويضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف أضلاعه، و يأتيه رجل قبيح الوجه، قبيح الثياب، منتن الريح، فيقول : جزاك اللّه شرًا، فواللّه ـ ما علمت ـ إن كنت بطيئًا عن طاعة اللّه، سريعًا في معصية اللّه، فيقول : من أنت ؟ فيقول أنا عملك الخبيث، ثم يفتح له باب إلى النار، فينظر إلى مقعده فيها حتى تقوم الساعة "
منقول

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه :

حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ ، عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ ، عَنْ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ الله بْنِ كَرِيزٍ ، قَالَ : قَالَ عُمَرُ : " لَوْ يَعْلَمُ أَحَدُكُمْ مَا لَهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ لِأَخِيهِ : جَزَاكَ الله خَيْرًا، لَأَكْثَرَ مِنْهَا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ "

----------


## خالد الشافعي

وفي الحديث الذي صححه المحدث الألباني رحمه الله : إذا قال الرجل لأخيه : جزاك الله خيرا فقد أبلغ في الثناء .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من أبي مـحمد بن محمد 

سمعت شيخنا المحدث الألباني رحمه الله في أحد الأشرطة 
قال له أحد الحضور: جزاك الله خيرا ،
فقال الشيخ: وإياك .

----------


## شالي

بارك الله فيك، وأيضاً من الفوائد: قال ابن تيمية:"قال بعض السلف: إذا قال لك السائل: بارك الله فيك، فقل: وفيك بارك الله"
كتاب:"قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة" ص45

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> بارك الله فيك، وأيضاً من الفوائد: قال ابن تيمية:"قال بعض السلف: إذا قال لك السائل: بارك الله فيك، فقل: وفيك بارك الله"
> كتاب:"قاعدة جليلة في التوسل والوسيلة" ص45


من هؤلاء السلف أم المؤمنين عائشة فقد أخرج النسائي في الكبرى ( 10135 ) عن عائشة قالت : أهديت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم شاة فقال اقسميها قال وكانت عائشة إذا رجعت الخادم قالت ما قالوا لك تقول ما يقولون يقول بارك الله فيكم فتقول عائشة : وفيهم بارك الله ، ترد عليهم مثل ما قالوا ويبقى أجرنا لنا . وجوده الألباني رحمه الله .

----------

